# www.foodonclick.com



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone tried them?

Seems like a good idea

Food OnClick - Dubai order pizza, fast food, diet, hamburger, fish, meatball, pita from delivery restaurants


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Aye, used them at work last week, seemed to work fine.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

When we tried to use them it was a disaster. Took over two hours before we were finally told food was on its way at which point we told them to get lost. In their favour however, someone from the company contacted my husband to aplogise and gave us some credit with them. We'll gve them another go for that, but not when we are at all hungry.
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> When we tried to use them it was a disaster. Took over two hours before we were finally told food was on its way at which point we told them to get lost. In their favour however, someone from the company contacted my husband to aplogise and gave us some credit with them. We'll gve them another go for that, but not when we are at all hungry.
> -


Seems to be the norm here! I used to order lunch at 10am when I was working in Dubai - only way to guarantee that my lunch would be there by 1pm!! Shocking considering I only ever ordered salads or sandwiches!

I consider it as progress if they manage to get the address right the first time! Lost count of the number of times that I have to repeat my address before they finally get it!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone tried them?
> 
> Seems like a good idea
> 
> Food OnClick - Dubai order pizza, fast food, diet, hamburger, fish, meatball, pita from delivery restaurants


Hi,
Yeah, tried it at the weekend there, ordered from The Rupee Room, it was excellent! It said will take upto 50mins and was exactly that! Once the order was placed both The Rupee Room and foodonclick mailed back to confirm then they both phoned!!!!! I would deffo do it again! It was a minimum order of aed150 which was easy to get to. Don't know if other places would be as good but we can't complain anyway!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just ordered a pizza from here so hopefully it will be good.

We had a site we used back home like this and it was fab, I hate speaking to people on the phone so it's good for me. The only thing that would make it better is if you could pay online too as it was handy if you don't have any cash in the house!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

nat_c said:


> I've just ordered a pizza from here so hopefully it will be good.
> 
> We had a site we used back home like this and it was fab, I hate speaking to people on the phone so it's good for me. The only thing that would make it better is if you could pay online too as it was handy if you don't have any cash in the house!


Food came after 40 mins, pizza was really nice and hot, ice cream was still frozen, delicious! Shame my hangover only let me eat half of it


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

nat_c said:


> Food came after 40 mins, pizza was really nice and hot, ice cream was still frozen, delicious! Shame my hangover only let me eat half of it



Hahaha, how many people have been in the same boat with that I wonder!!!  Glad it was good tho!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Wish me luck I am about to try it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Wish me luck I am about to try it


I should be on commission!

How did the move go Stu?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I should be on commission!
> 
> How did the move go Stu?


Typical UAE got stuffed around but all the big stuff going this early this week.
Jan heading back to Aus for a while on 10th so next friday we have to do a brunch plus last one before ramadan.........!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Typical UAE got stuffed around but all the big stuff going this early this week.
> Jan heading back to Aus for a while on 10th so next friday we have to do a brunch plus last one before ramadan.........!


Are you not going to be my neighbour any more??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You mean this Friday.....
Usual place???


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you not going to be my neighbour any more??


Sort of but in Tecom


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You mean this Friday.....
> Usual place???


Radison Blu?
Just having a hunt around other places before i throw the thread up.
But I do enjoy it there with the WII machines


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Sort of but in Tecom


Ahh so Byblos is going to be your local too then eh?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ahh so Byblos is going to be your local too then eh?


It sort of already is, but I do enjoy sharing myself around a number of bars


----------

